# EAS mead sampling



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone else going to EAS this year? We are going to pack up some mead to enjoy while there, would love to swap samples or share with those around. My wife and I are staying in the dorms...

Also, does anyone know if there are any meaderies (?sp) in Ohio or is there a reference that lists mead makers?

J


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

http://gotmead.com under commercial meaderies.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Go to the Forums page it there under commercial meaderies.

Anthony


----------

